# Will These Rims Fit on my 01 Altima GXE?



## dayv2005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Will these rims fit on 01 nissan altima gxe?
I dont know the specs on my wheels on my car now but i was looking at buying some new rims, (because i still havethe steel ones on it now)

And i came across thess rims andi was wondering if they would line up with my car?

Item Specifics - Auto Parts: Wheels 
Rim Material: Alloy 
Bolt Pattern: 4-100 4-114.3 
Rim Width: 7.5J 
Rim Brand: Victory NASCAR 
Rim Diameter (inches): 18 
Rim Structure: One Piece 
Offset: 42 
Manufacturer Part Number: -- 
Number of Bolts: 4 
Condition: New


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

anything more than 17'' will require additional work like rolling fenders or camber adjustment.


----------



## 2000one (Aug 1, 2007)

Whats the max tire/wheel size with th H&R Sport Springs? I think its almost a 1.5" drop. Can it still run 17" wheels with maybe a 225/45 tire size?


----------

